# Modifications to a new Grizzly 727 mill



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my Grizzly 727 mill with DRO's and home built power feed a nice little mill but suffers from the same problem as the Atlas mill all though not as bad it still does not enough headroom between the cutter and the table that is about to change.


----------



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

I made a steel block I will not bore you with the details but there is a solid piece of aluminum inside a 3/8 thick wall rectangular steel tube with 1/2 caps all surfaces where then macined flat.


----------



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

I made a six inch long lead screw I also made it bigger in dia. here is the block positioned under the column. All holes are drill for long bolts and it is being test fitted.


----------



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is the dove tail column extension I machined this will be fit and bolted to the block with counter sunk allen head bolts the dove tail was 55 degrees and a cutter was just to hard to find. I also made the base a little wider for a bigger foot print.


----------



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

Here it is all done the table now has almost 12 inches of room instead of six inches it sets up and even looks more majestic..


----------



## iron man (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is a shot of the dove tail and the block with all the body work and paint completed the fit was perfect and there is no differance on the table fit between dove tails also no change when transfering from the stock dove tail to the new everthing was a very tight fit it really adds possiblities the solid block adds to the rigidity of the machine now I need a long DRO.. Ray


----------

